
Rescale (YC W12) raises $6.4M - sama
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2015/07/14/rescale-emerges-with-6-4m-to-make-complex-product-design-easier/
======
kartikkumar
Congrats! Coincidentally, I was just showing the Rescale website to a
colleague of mine, as an example of a platform that we could align with for a
uncertainty analysis toolbox that we're developing.

I haven't had the chance to use Rescale yet, but everything I see and read
makes it come across as a winner. I think there's a lot of growth in MDO
(Multidisciplinary Optimization) for multiple industries and Rescale seems
like the perfect platform to leverage integrated, high-fidelity simulation
tools.

For instance, Concurrent Engineering (CE) is quite popular in the space
industry these days but only really works for preliminary mission design,
because of the lack of cohesion of tools during later phases. I think that
Rescale has the potential to extend the idea of CE to detailed design phases
too, and that would truly be a game-changer.

Definitely going to keep an eye on their jobs page!

~~~
gpoort
Thanks!

You hit it spot on - we are also a big believer in the potential of MDO, and
basically built the Rescale platform as the plumbing to make it really easy
for engineers and scientists formulate their MDO problems and complex
workflows, running across any of the 120+ commercial and open-source packages
available on the platform turnkey.

We are working with some exciting customers on detailed design concurrent
engineering, MDO, and co-simulation type workflows and processes. Many of
these were simply infeasible to run in-house, so a great net new opportunity
when you have access to unlimited hardware and software resources.

Great - we are definitely hiring! :)

~~~
kartikkumar
That's awesome! MDO is definitely the way forward, especially in the aerospace
sector. Having cloud infrastructure that can scale seamlessly to meet the
tooling requirements is a prerequisite to being able to focus on improve the
tooling itself I think, so sounds like you're on the right track.

Out of curiosity, do you also sponsor H1-B visas? I seem some jobs listed on
your website that peak my interest, but have hesitated about applying because
I was unsure if you do.

~~~
gpoort
Regarding H1-B it depends on the position and role - but please feel free to
send us your info at jobs@rescale.com to see if there is a good fit.

------
nickpsecurity
We've had discussions talking about how cloud industry could learn from
supercomputing industry's successes/failures and vice versa. Pretty awesome
for me to see a supercomputing-style company with the cloud model. That
could've been great for research I did in the past where I needed
supercomputer time but it's cost or administrative issues were prohibitive. I
expect to see interesting things come out of this.

~~~
gpoort
Thanks for your support! We certainly hope to lower the barrier as much as we
possibly can for users to get immediate turn-key access to supercompute
resources without the need to be a hardware or computer science expert to get
things up and running.

------
lukeknep
Using the cloud to make machines that soar through the clouds? Brilliant!

